# Taxidermist Missing with My Deer



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*try*

try taxidermy.net to see if you can find an answer


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

kevinsulikowski said:


> try taxidermy.net to see if you can find an answer


thank you its worth a try


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

if you signed a contract take his sorry a!! to court


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

mtn. Archer said:


> if you signed a contract take his sorry a!! To court


already in the works!!!! And yes he is a sorry a#@


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

man that sucks, wish you luck, same thing happened to my dad with a turkey, never found the taxidermist, the turkey, and my dad was out of his deposit, but that was 15 yrs ago.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*mount*

any luck yet ? did you try taxidermy.net ?


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

no ....but did get ahold of his "best friend" the local IDNR Conservation officer. He was about as worthless as the taxidermists. Anyway got ahold of the states attorny. hes not so worthless!!!!...This guy is screwed....have also contacted others that have been shafted by this guy. 

the cops also know where he is.....i reaily believe its just a matter of time in getting at least the horns back thats for all the help it is appreciated.

burrdock


----------



## cmiller5382 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Wish I was so successful*

Had basically the same thing happen to me about 2 and a half years ago. DNR wouldn't do anything, police wouldn't do anything, and in my case the DA wouldn't do anything. Lost my biggest deer....still hasn't been found. Here is mine....


----------



## ryan-b (Dec 10, 2009)

cmiller5382 said:


> Had basically the same thing happen to me about 2 and a half years ago. DNR wouldn't do anything, police wouldn't do anything, and in my case the DA wouldn't do anything. Lost my biggest deer....still hasn't been found. Here is mine....


man that sucks what a hog!


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

That is truly a shame, I would be disappointed and can only imagine how you folks feel. Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a buddy when we were kids that had samethinghappen Pick your taxidermist wisely look at thier work and how long they have been in that area doing it. Wi requires them do have a lic. some guys still do it and people still take work to them thats risky. Check your state laws
Hope you find it and hope he gets his


----------



## justme5791 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Response to old postings about Hillside Taxidermy*

I just came across these posts. Just so you know, this has been brought out in local papers and state's attorney is asking anyone affected by this to contact their office. I, unfortunately, know this guy. I wish I had known about this situation when it started. I would have been happy to let you and anyone else know exactly where he lives. Heck, I would've drove you over there had you asked. I'm not exactly fond of him. Hope he goes to jail for this.  It's time everyone in our community see him for who he really is. 




Burrdock said:


> This Thread is simply to attempt to locate or find out what has happened to either my deer or the Taxidermists that will not respond to me anymore. It is not meant to or intended to deface or slander the taxidermist in question in anyway.
> 
> The situation is this: Last year I killed a 130" 8 point with Ohio River Outfitters in Southern Illinois. After killing the deer a local taxidermist named Larry Johnson of Hillside Taxidermy, located in Carrier Mills Illinois nearby. At that time Mr. Johnson took possesion of my deer after also getting 175.00 deposit. Told me September or October 2009 the deer should be done. After returning for my annual hunt this year, I expected to get my mount back. At that time my outfitter proceeded to tell me no one can find the taxidermists and repeaded attempts to get multiple mounts back have failed by various individuals. Back in January 2009 i paid in another 275.00 to complete
> the full payment of the mount. 450.00 total
> ...


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

In the future request that the taxidermist let you keep your antlers until he begins mounting the deer. I have customers do this all the time, and I don't mind at all.


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

cmiller5382 said:


> Had basically the same thing happen to me about 2 and a half years ago. DNR wouldn't do anything, police wouldn't do anything, and in my case the DA wouldn't do anything. Lost my biggest deer....still hasn't been found. Here is mine....


Man a hoss like that I'd be kicking in doors and beating in some heads to find that monster


----------

